# Gerätekunde bei der Prüfung



## Diablow (20. September 2009)

http://www.boxspot.de/


----------



## Diablow (29. September 2009)

*AW: Gerätekunde bei der Prüfung*

Hab mal etwas zur Prüfung geschrieben


----------



## weberei (29. September 2009)

*AW: Gerätekunde bei der Prüfung*

Hi,

schön geschrieben!

Mache auch in naher Zukunft meinen Schein incl Lehrgang, die Prüfung wird aber anders sein als deine, da ich aus NRW komme. Hier gibt es das Zielwerfen nicht (oder bin ich falsch informiert?)...

Danke, war gut zu lesen!
#h


----------



## Diablow (30. September 2009)

*AW: Gerätekunde bei der Prüfung*

mit dem Zielwerfen kann ich dir leider nich genau sagen aber dafür habt ihr Gerätekunde eine Prüfung mehr. Nach meinen Info´s müsst ihr - ich glaube es gibt 8 verschiedene - Ruten zusammenstellen. Aufgabe wie: "Stellen Sie eine Rute zum Hechtangeln mit Bissanzeiger zusammen!" 

Was beachtet werden muss:


Rutenart
Wurfgewicht
Bissanzeiger
Rollenart
Schnurstärke/Tragkraft
bebleiung
Vorfach
Wirbel
Hakengrösse
Köder
Ansonsten noch was zum Angeln benötigt wird - Kescher, Schlagholz, Hakenlöser, ggf. Maulsperre, Messer, Längenmaß,

Lasse mich aber gerne berichtigen


----------



## weberei (30. September 2009)

*AW: Gerätekunde bei der Prüfung*

Hi,

ja, genau so habe ich das auch im Netz gelesen 

Grüße


----------



## Forellensven (2. November 2010)

*AW: Gerätekunde bei der Prüfung*

na sowas gibts zum glück in hessen nicht.
Nur Theorie..nix praxis in der Prüfung..
wir haben aber alles im Lehrgang gezeigt bekommen


----------



## Brikz83 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Gerätekunde bei der Prüfung*



Forellensven schrieb:


> na sowas gibts zum glück in hessen nicht.
> Nur Theorie..nix praxis in der Prüfung..
> wir haben aber alles im Lehrgang gezeigt bekommen


 
Ob das so`n Glück ist nur Theorie zu haben ?


----------



## SpinnerFreund (2. November 2010)

*AW: Gerätekunde bei der Prüfung*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Ob das so`n Glück ist nur Theorie zu haben ?



Ich hatte gar keinen Lehrgang. Hab mir die Theorie aus dem Netz und aktuellen Unterlagen geholt und selber gelernt.
Bin dann zur Prüfung und hatte nen echt schweren Bogen. War ganz glücklich als ich dann mein Ergebnis "Bestanden" bekam...|stolz:

In MVP wird zum Glück kein Kurs vorgeschrieben. Die Praxis hab ich dann so nebenher gelernt und bin immer noch dabei. Bei Fragen zu einzelnen Sachen, gibt es ja dieses Board und erfahrene Angler im Bekanntenkreis...

Gruß


----------



## Allex (2. November 2010)

*AW: Gerätekunde bei der Prüfung*



SpinnerFreund schrieb:


> In MVP wird zum Glück kein Kurs vorgeschrieben. Die Praxis hab ich dann so nebenher gelernt und bin immer noch dabei. Bei Fragen zu einzelnen Sachen, gibt es ja dieses Board und erfahrene Angler im Bekanntenkreis...
> 
> Gruß


 
Da kannste echt von Glück reden.
Hier in BW ist ein Vorbereitungslehrgang von mindestens 30h Pflicht...-.-
Ist echt anstrengend.|wavey:

Grüße


----------



## SpinnerFreund (2. November 2010)

*AW: Gerätekunde bei der Prüfung*



Allex schrieb:


> Da kannste echt von Glück reden.
> Hier in BW ist ein Vorbereitungslehrgang von mindestens 30h Pflicht...-.-
> Ist echt anstrengend.|wavey:
> 
> Grüße



Ja ich las so etwas bereits. Ich konnte so ohne Kurs bei mir glatte 75 Euro sparen und dies in die Ausrüstung investieren. Fand ich schon mal nicht so schlecht.
Habe zusammen mit nem Kollegen gelernt und auch die Prüfung abgelegt. Ging so auch ganz gut...

Gruß


----------

